# ntel Turbo Boost vs. AMD Turbo Core Explained



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/Feature/173700,pc-building-intels-turbo-boost-vs-amds-turbo-core.aspx



> Gordon Moore has a lot to answer for. His prediction in the now seminal 'Cramming more components onto integrated circuits' article from 1965 (pdf) evolved into Intel's corporate philosophy and have driven the semiconductor industry forward for 45 years. This prediction was that the number of transistors on a CPU would double every 18 months.
> 
> This self-fulfilling prophecy has driven CPU design into the realm of multicore. A decade ago Intel and AMD could comply with Moore's law by using increased transistor budgets to double performance on the 18 month scale. But as clock speeds went up, so did both energy requirements and heat output. This then led to a rethink of how to use the doubling transistor count in other ways.


I wonder how many years before the entire PC is on one chip.

.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

That article is so full of factual errors its hard to read! I guess they never figured out the differences between a multicore and a multiprocessor system.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have to take your word on that, I gave up on keeping up on processors years ago.

.


----------

